# 99 sentra se-l windshield wipers???



## Guest (Jul 10, 2003)

Has anyone had problems with the windshield wipers? I've had prob's with it from the moment I drove it off the car lot. Also the rear lights ALWAYS go out, and the only indicator I have (which should normally be the blinkers, right?) is some random person yelling at me that my rear lights are out. 

So, "All I wanna do is to thank you, even tho I don't know who you are, you let me change lanes while I was driving in my car"... with my lights out, anyway, whoever you are.  


credits to geggy tah... hehe... whoever you are.

So, yeah, anyway, anyone else with that problem? Anyone? anyone? arigato gozaimasu


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

Check your wiper blades for wear and tear and have them replace.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

How long do wipers usually last? Or, how long should they last? I've changed them 3x's now... and they're still bad. They make lots noise even when the rain is falling hard.


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

Refills 6,000K or 6months. Wiper blades 12months or 12,000K.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

for the wipers ::
on my car i usually replace them one a year , but once i had a prob where it squeaked loud like it was scraping the windshield , but i dont remember how i fixed it , i think i just messed around with the spring in the wiper arm.

for the rear lights::
you might wanna check the fuses for those lights , it might be the wrong kind in there , or maybe a bad ground in the wiring or one of the bulbs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

Ok... So, then I shall change 'em... NOW! Yeah, they scrape, scratch to the point where I'd rather be blinded by the rain than to hear... eeekkk! bump,bump,bump eeekkk! bump,bump,bump!
Thanks hardline & omega!!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

have you used rainx that stuff will make them make noise..


ask me how I know


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

yes, i've used rainx... stress on the "used". and how do you know?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

when rubber ages and starts to crack-replace, when it skips and smears-replace the inserts/refills, and also make sure that there is no excessive tension on the inserts and that the rubber sits and makes contact with the windshield through it's entire length....


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

rassicsgirl said:


> *yes, i've used rainx... stress on the "used". and how do you know? *



its the rainx making all the noise..


don't use it on the front window anymore..
I found out the hard way and all I had was squeek..
I have not used it in two years and its all better now


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

yes, the same thing happened with me... but it's still making noise... so I guess i'm just going to just change them... those and the tires... I'm just overwhelmed by my car care this month for some reason... hehe.


----------



## Sentra4Me (May 21, 2002)

hey... honestly! (I'm not giving props to wal-mart or anything) but at their little tune up shop thing in the back, I've gotten the best wipers, no squealing or anything, just smooth tearing through the rain! sometimes, they are just cheap rubber/plastic wipers. shop around! but definitely checkout wal mart if you have one (the most random store out there) and the wipers are prolly the only thing I'd buy from them... well maybe a candy bar. But prolly not! hehe


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

what about the silicone ones from tirerack??? i think they come in different colors too......piaa makes them or something....


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

hmm... must...travel...far...to...wal mart...hehe... So, you mean the auto section? But you say color'd ones too at tirerack... hmm...
must...get...colors...maybe. hehe


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> *what about the silicone ones from tirerack??? i think they come in different colors too......piaa makes them or something.... *




$20 each


----------



## Sentra4Me (May 21, 2002)

yah, totally understandable about the distance issue, I was just saying of all the wipers I've tried, they last the longest and are non-squeekers (like the girls that are no fun...hehe) try tirerack colors! tell me what you think, does anyone know what colors are available?


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

Go to Mr.Tire for your tires. They don't charge anything extra, like those other places do. Don't feel overwhelmed about your car repair's. It's natural to have those car repairs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2003)

how much r they at wal mart? Like $20?


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

What is the measurement of your tire?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2003)

UGH!!!! $20 PER wiper!!! ?????????? They better be hella good.


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

No, I meant your Tire. what size are they?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2003)

ok... can I easily redo the wipers myself?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2003)

OH! sorry, hardline... hehe... my screen didn't refresh itself, so I didn't get your message... ok... my tires... the original size is 195/55/15.


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

I guess you don't want me to help you on ur tires.

Yes, you can replace the wiper blades yourself. You just slide it in. Easy as 1..2..3.


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

Go to Mr.Tire for your tires. They don't charge anything extra, like those other places do. Don't feel overwhelmed about your car repair's. It's natural to have those car repairs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2003)

hehe... OF course I need your help! Otherwise I'd be out there doing these things on my own already! hehe... oh yeah... we don't have a "mr. tire"


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

Whoa!!! You have High Performance tires! It's going cost a pretty penny. ($91.00) at least.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2003)

noways! My toyo's cost $135 for ONE!


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

Really? Where you from?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2003)

that's why I only bought the front 2!
But, the back 2 are going bald... so i'm gonna get 4 new ones.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2003)

from HA-Y-EE... everything's overpriced here.


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

Thats cool. I guess the best bet is shop around for a shop that doesn't charge for mounting, disposal, etc.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2003)

yeah... but i'm sure everywhere I go... they will charge... that's how they make the money!


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

What the next repair your car needs?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2003)

ok... so i just came back from driving in the rain... and it was ok. Maybe it just depends on the kind of rain. If I drive toward the windward side of the island... it's crappy. If I stay on the east... it's ok. That's it! It's the damned rain's fault! hehe


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

It's not Mother Natures fault lol. Just make sure the refill is Secured.


----------



## Sentra4Me (May 21, 2002)

I think the ones at walmart were like 12 or 14 each


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2003)

ok cool... I remember seeing some a long time ago... like the first time I thought I should change them... hehe... I'll probably tries those out... I'll go on Monday... it sucks to drive all the way out there. But, it's way cheaper than on tirerack... although I'd like to try the silicone one's when i have the money.


----------



## Sentra4Me (May 21, 2002)

that's how much they were like 6 months ago, and I got them from a bumf*ck location in washington


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

what do u do? age?


----------



## Sentra4Me (May 21, 2002)

who are you talking to hardline?


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

hawanii girl


----------



## Sentra4Me (May 21, 2002)

oh alright fine then... j/k


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2003)

hawaiian girl does nothing at the moment and is old.hehe


----------

